# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Sự thật phũ phàng về Pokemon Blastoise

## hatrang1995

Blastoise - dạng tiến hóa cao nhất của Squirtle là một *Pokemon* hệ nước, vì thế chẳng ai ngạc nhiên khi đòn tấn công quen thuộc của nó là dòng nước phun ra từ hai cây súng trên lưng. Dù vậy, đã bao giờ bạn cảm thấy thắc mắc Blastoise lấy đâu ra nhiều nước như vậy hay chưa? Trùm tranh vui dưới đây có thể sẽ khiến bạn thay đổi hoàn toàn cái nhìn về chú Pokemon này mỗi khi sử dụng nó.


_Nguồn: Dorkly_
*>> Sự khác biệt giữa Pokemon và thú nuôi*

----------

